# Card cut 4



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello again :wave:

Card cut 4 - horizontal & longitudinal - and the last one, next time something else.
Frame is, once again, self made Bill Hays The Patriot Tactical Slingshot.
Distance 10 m and 15 cm, ammo 3/8" steel.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice horizontal long side cut, Kal!
And nice slomo too.
Hope your black thumb nail is not due to a 3/8 steel!!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Genoa 

It took longer time to get this done than I expected.



Genoa Slingshot said:


> Hope your black thumb nail is not due to a 3/8 steel!!!


I painted metal parts to my slingshots.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice cardcut Kalevala


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

Very nice shooting! Loved the slow motion shot too.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Well done!!!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Kalevala said:


> Hello again :wave:
> Card cut 4 - horizontal & longitudinal - and the last one, next time something else.
> Frame is, once again, self made Bill Hays The Patriot Tactical Slingshot.
> Distance 10 m and 15 cm, ammo 3/8" steel.
> ...


Great job!

And I love your slingshot. I have switched to TTF this past month and my accuracy has drastically improved.

You guys show all these Hayes slingshots I do not see on his site :/

And great idea with the vehicle side mirror. I now know how to capture myself (too bad for my audience ) in my videos. I had been using a hand mirror and quite poorly.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks guys 

inconvenience, watch Template support section.

This is what I try next


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Kalevala said:


> Thanks guys
> inconvenience, watch Template support section.


Thanks!

You made it nice and chunky huh? Like 3/4" at least? I like 3/4" +


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

inconvenience said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys
> ...


It's made of 20mm HDPE


----------

